# Truck Mounted Hay Spear Options



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

I only have one bred heifer currently, so I will not have a big need for round bales.....but I WILL have a CONSISTANT need for round bales...

Just one here and one there....

What is the best option for a bed or even receiver hitch mounted spear?

I'd like to be able to buy hay without asking the seller to fire up his tractor all for one bale... Plus, I'd like to be able to move bales around on the ranch if I did buy several bales, and I do not have a tractor..


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

They make single bale trailers or you can have one made.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

http://for-sale.yakaz.com/hay-tumble-bug#lo=4&docid=00067dsennpdu7qc


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

We used to use a hay spike mounted on the receiver hitch, there was some hillbilly engineering involved but it worked. Used a come-along to raise up the bale. After we got a farm truck, the hay spike was better and more permanently put on it, and also a winch in the bed to raise/lower. It ain't pretty but it works and heckuva lot cheaper than a tractor.

That tumble bug looks slick! Never seen one in action. The drawback to a towable is deep snow/mud. It's easier to get thru with just the truck and not dragging a trailer.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I used a "tumble-bug" for years. They work pretty slick. Can have a little trouble in muddy conditions or snow if the wheels slide when you apply the brake. With it you don't have the bed of your pickup tied up with a spear in it.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Go look at hayspear.com. They have some that look to be of good quality. You will need at least a 3/4 ton pickup.
They are located a couple hours South of Kansas City, Mo.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I know a lady who moves round bales with a 4-wheeler, using a piece of 3/4" pipe that she shoves through the center of a bale lying on it's side. She ties a rope from one end of the pipe, over the trailer hitch ball, and then to the other end of the pipe. She takes off and the bale comes rolling along behind.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

genebo said:


> I know a lady who moves round bales with a 4-wheeler, using a piece of 3/4" pipe that she shoves through the center of a bale lying on it's side. She ties a rope from one end of the pipe, over the trailer hitch ball, and then to the other end of the pipe. She takes off and the bale comes rolling along behind.


She had better not slow down headed downhill.


----------



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

I am thinking about a snow sled made from the roof of an old car that I saw on the show about the Kiltchers in Alaska.

Wonder if I made a sled and just dragged them into place with a chain to my truck


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

What state are you hailing from Rollo?


----------



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

topside1 said:


> What state are you hailing from Rollo?


Texas


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

here is a link to different hay haulers. Ideas if you want to buy or make yourself.

http://www.pic2fly.com/Single+Round+Bale+Mover.html


----------



## jhambley (Nov 21, 2004)

Here's the one I have. Can still pull a gooseneck, can store the spears inside the unit, all the hydraulics enclosed. I drove down to their manufacturing plant in Humboldt, KS and had them install. Top quality...I couldn't be happier!!!

http://www.turnoverball.com/products/farmranch/bale-spikes


----------

